

An iPhone user's take on the Nokia Lumia 800 - techblock
http://www.thetechblock.com/articles/2012/living-with-the-nokia-lumia-800/

======
chucknelson
Well, this seems like every other review I've seen about either Windows Phone
or Android: "almost there, but not yet."

I wonder if it will always be like this? Other OS's getting close to iOS
polish, but iOS always staying one step ahead.

~~~
freehunter
I don't think it's true, to be honest. "Not quite there" is a face-saving way
of saying "I really like this". I've never used ICS, but Gingerbread was "not
quite there". Windows Phone 7 was "not quite there". As of WP7.5, it's there.
The only (only) thing missing is the huge app catalog, and Mango is ahead of
the competition on many fronts.

With a self proclaimed iOS lover, "not quite there" is code for "I like this
but I can't like it more than my own choice". It's a defensive maneuver.

------
soc88
Let me guess? Nothing can match iOS?

Edit: Read it.

80% of the text is basically “well, that's nice” and in the last 20% the
author looks frantically for reasons why iOS is still better.

Fanboys never surprise me ...

